
Firms Receiving TARP Money Are Prohibited From Hiring H-1B Visa Holders  - peter123
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123672890680789063.html?mod=rss_opinion_main
======
madmanslitany
The article does mention something that people don't talk about too often--at
least at my alma mater, the general attitude among CS students was that it was
much harder for H1-B students to get internships and jobs than permanent
resident/American citizen counterparts who were no more skilled than they
were.

